# American unemployment



## young-gun (8 October 2012)

Just saw on the morning news that US unemployment is now said to be 7.8%. I know it's probably old news but I only just came across it. Everyone knows their methods of calculating unemployment are a joke to start with. But this should be seen as an insult to the american public. How stupid do they think the population is? Anyone can see Barack(or the people who control Barack) are pulling the strings at probably the most important/crucial, point leading into the election.

I'm actually surprised they left the run so late on tweaking the figures. a gradual decrease of half percentage points over a few months would have been a lot less obvious. It's embarrassing.


----------



## CanOz (8 October 2012)

young-gun said:


> Just saw on the morning news that US unemployment is now said to be 7.8%. I know it's probably old news but I only just came across it. Everyone knows their methods of calculating unemployment are a joke to start with. But this should be seen as an insult to the american public. How stupid do they think the population is? Anyone can see Barack(or the people who control Barack) are pulling the strings at probably the most important/crucial, point leading into the election.
> 
> I'm actually surprised they left the run so late on tweaking the figures. a gradual decrease of half percentage points over a few months would have been a lot less obvious. It's embarrassing.




Lol, you sound like jack welch...he tweeted that concept right after the announcement. 

There are plenty of ways to manipulate the data or create changes to the data when youre government. Some take time, like hiring more government.

They may fool the voters for a short time....but the market didn't buy it.

CanOz


----------



## prawn_86 (8 October 2012)

CanOz said:


> They may fool the voters for a short time....but the market didn't buy it.




AUD fell a cent and has stayed down so far


----------



## McLovin (8 October 2012)

CanOz said:


> Lol, you sound like jack welch...he tweeted that concept right after the announcement.
> 
> There are plenty of ways to manipulate the data or create changes to the data when youre government. Some take time, like hiring more government.
> 
> ...




+1

This is just more Republican BS. The Dems are not rigging the BLS statistics anymore than the Republicans are.


----------



## young-gun (8 October 2012)

McLovin said:


> +1
> 
> This is just more Republican BS. The Dems are not rigging the BLS statistics anymore than the Republicans are.




It doesn't even matter who is rigging what. The fact is they are altering information that CAN have a direct effect on global markets. What's BS is that they can do this and there is no repercussions. Governments are a joke across the globe. They are all completely effing useless. My anger towards governments would need another thread.


----------



## McLovin (8 October 2012)

young-gun said:


> It doesn't even matter who is rigging what. *The fact is they are altering information that CAN have a direct effect on global markets*. What's BS is that they can do this and there is no repercussions. Governments are a joke across the globe. They are all completely effing useless. My anger towards governments would need another thread.




You're asserting this as fact, so I presume you can prove it.

There's zero evidence that the statistics have been altered, just the opinions of a few partisans.


----------



## young-gun (8 October 2012)

McLovin said:


> You're asserting this as fact, so I presume you can prove it.
> 
> There's zero evidence that the statistics have been altered, just the opinions of a few partisans.




They're hardly gonna allow that sort of info to leak. with or without proof, to think that it's just a co-incidence is incredibly naive.


----------



## McLovin (8 October 2012)

young-gun said:


> They're hardly gonna allow that sort of info to leak. with or without proof, to think that it's just a co-incidence is incredibly naive.




Oh dear.


----------



## Joules MM1 (8 October 2012)

McLovin said:


> Oh dear.




yeah, things just get worse......much worse.......here's some proof

http://spectrum.columbiaspectator.c...-missing-maple-syrup-and-the-fake-job-numbers


----------



## McLovin (8 October 2012)

Joules MM1 said:


> yeah, things just get worse......much worse.......here's some proof
> 
> http://spectrum.columbiaspectator.c...-missing-maple-syrup-and-the-fake-job-numbers




The jobs number skulduggery is really just a ruse to distract everyone while the Rand Corporation continues to try and corner the maple syrup market. Ken-ya dig it, brother.


----------



## Joules MM1 (8 October 2012)

McLovin said:


> The jobs number skulduggery is really just a ruse to distract everyone while the Rand Corporation continues to try and corner the maple syrup market. Ken-ya dig it, brother.




widja, bro, widja awl tha waaaay......buuuurrrrrt.....just in case.....here's some balance


*Jack Welch Denies Referencing White House In Jobs Report Conspiracy Theory Claim*

The Huffington Post  |  By Bonnie Kavoussi Posted: 10/07/2012 7:05 pm EDT
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...ouse_n_1946903.html?ncid=edlinkusaolp00000003

*
Romney not buying jobs report conspiracy
* http://www.usatoday.com/story/theov...urce=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter&dlvrit=206567


 Joseph Stiglitz: *Jobs Numbers Conspiracy 'Literally Absurd'*

The Huffington Post  |  Posted: 10/06/2012 12:06 pm EDT Updated: 10/06/2012 12:25 pm EDT

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...racy_n_1944788.html?ncid=edlinkusaolp00000003


----------



## McLovin (8 October 2012)

Joules MM1 said:


> widja, bro, widja awl tha waaaay......buuuurrrrrt.....just in case.....here's some balance
> 
> 
> *Jack Welch Denies Referencing White House In Jobs Report Conspiracy Theory Claim*
> ...




Oh yeah, I don't think Republicans actually believe it. A few of them put it out there because they know if you throw enough **** some will stick (witness the Kenyan Muslim meme). Dems do the same, although they haven't got it down to the art form that the GOP does courtesy of Faux News and Karl Rove.

Dirty little game US politics is.


----------



## moXJO (8 October 2012)

Car sales up 13%

NEW YORK (CNMoney) -- U.S. car buyers flooded showrooms in September, sending auto sales to their highest level in more than four years. Overall sales were were up 13% from a year ago, according to sales tracker Autodata, which put the pace of sales at an annual rate of just under 15 million vehicles.

Housing starts up 29%

NEW YORK (CNNMoney) -- The U.S. housing industry -- crucial to any jobs recovery -- showed more signs of strength, according to two reports issued Wednesday. The Census Bureau said housing starts and permits rose substantially in August. Separately, sales of previously occupied homes climbed 7.8% from a year ago, according to the National Association of Realtors.


----------



## young-gun (8 October 2012)

Joules MM1 said:


> widja, bro, widja awl tha waaaay......buuuurrrrrt.....just in case.....here's some balance
> 
> *
> Romney not buying jobs report conspiracy
> * http://www.usatoday.com/story/theov...urce=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter&dlvrit=206567




Haha, yeah cos romney is gonna come out and publicly claim that the numbers are rigged. It would be suicide, especially seeing as he, or anyone else for that matter dont have the much sought after 'proof'.


----------



## moXJO (8 October 2012)

young-gun said:


> Haha, yeah cos romney is gonna come out and publicly claim that the numbers are rigged. It would be suicide, especially seeing as he, or anyone else for that matter dont have the much sought after 'proof'.




It's possible they have done what they have always done and kicked the can further down the road. The billions of $ in stimulus may have helped. I agree that Governments come up with tricky methods of making the numbers look better than what they actually are though


----------



## Knobby22 (8 October 2012)

If you ignore the one sided blimkers of  USA politics, it does seem things are getting better, which is important for our stockmarket.
Growth has been constant, if insipid and it seems to be slowly getting faster.
After the election, which always acts as a downer for growth, you will see things improve faster imo.

I can see a US boom starting.


----------



## moXJO (8 October 2012)

Knobby22 said:


> If you ignore the one sided blimkers of  USA politics, it does seem things are getting better, which is important for our stockmarket.
> Growth has been constant, if insipid and it seems to be slowly getting faster.
> After the election, which always acts as a downer for growth, you will see things improve faster imo.
> 
> I can see a US boom starting.




All these same arguments we have over the US and the state of their economy also happened after the tech wreck in 99-2000 on forums back then. I'm amazed that the US seems to defy gravity but wouldn't be shocked if a boom did happen. I think tech this decade will be a game changer.


----------



## Joules MM1 (8 October 2012)

McLovin said:


> Dirty little game US politics is.




lol

you know all pollies 







> were born in a log cabin, they made themselves!




far zime aware, it's a global movment
:


----------



## white_goodman (8 October 2012)

McLovin said:


> You're asserting this as fact, so I presume you can prove it.
> 
> There's zero evidence that the statistics have been altered, just the opinions of a few partisans.




well during Clintons Stewardship the calculation was changed but alas the statistics havent been altered, the statistics have never really reflected reality in recent times.. throw GDP and inflation in aswell


----------



## white_goodman (8 October 2012)

Knobby22 said:


> If you ignore the one sided blimkers of  USA politics, it does seem things are getting better, which is important for our stockmarket.
> Growth has been constant, if insipid and it seems to be slowly getting faster.
> After the election, which always acts as a downer for growth, you will see things improve faster imo.
> 
> ...





i hope so im long as sh*t, come on Bernanke


----------



## young-gun (8 October 2012)

white_goodman said:


> i hope so im long as sh*t, come on Bernanke




Sleep easy wg, chopper Ben will probably print the Dow to 20k


----------



## skc (8 October 2012)

young-gun said:


> Sleep easy wg, chopper Ben will probably print the Dow to 20k





Not so long ago, bad economic data = good for share price because of the promise of QE3. Now QE_infinity has been deployed, bad data is actaully going to be treated as bad data.

One one hand that's refreshing, on the other hand it really takes the edge out of a strategy called Buy-all-dips.


----------



## tinhat (8 October 2012)

moXJO said:


> All these same arguments we have over the US and the state of their economy also happened after the tech wreck in 99-2000 on forums back then. I'm amazed that the US seems to defy gravity but wouldn't be shocked if a boom did happen. I think tech this decade will be a game changer.




Not a bad prediction given that technology has been a game changer for the last two hundred and fifty years now. It will be interesting to see if The Bernake can avoid inflating another asset bubble in the USA this time around. I'd be looking at the developing world for sustainable growth though. One of the problems I have with the high flying tech stocks on the NYSE such as apple is that they don't really have any long term sustainable competitive advantage. What long term competitive advantage does Apple have? It's just a brand and all brands go through life cycles.


----------



## moXJO (8 October 2012)

tinhat said:


> Not a bad prediction given that technology has been a game changer for the last two hundred and fifty years now. It will be interesting to see if The Bernake can avoid inflating another asset bubble in the USA this time around. I'd be looking at the developing world for sustainable growth though. One of the problems I have with the high flying tech stocks on the NYSE such as apple is that they don't really have any long term sustainable competitive advantage. What long term competitive advantage does Apple have? It's just a brand and all brands go through life cycles.




Im talking more manufacturing tech in the US. And tech does stagnate for extended periods.


----------



## tinhat (8 October 2012)

moXJO said:


> Im talking more manufacturing tech in the US. And tech does stagnate for extended periods.




Do you mean things like 3D printing or do you have other examples in mind?


----------



## drsmith (8 October 2012)

young-gun said:


> Sleep easy wg, chopper Ben will probably print the Dow to 20k



Yes, it's indeed the yanks intention to inflate their way out of the aformentioned digestive waste.


----------



## orr (9 October 2012)

tinhat said:


> Do you mean things like 3D printing or do you have other examples in mind?






An example might be what Celanese are doing with there TCX ethanol development

http://www.greencarcongress.com/2011/05/tcx-20110513.html

US regulation means their first large scale plant is being planned in China.

An earlier cautionary note from Reuters:

http://uk.reuters.com/article/2011/06/15/us-energy-summit-celanese-idUKTRE75E50F20110615


There's also a Sodium Ion Battery start up Aquion.  They've got a fair list of positions vacant.


----------



## McLovin (8 December 2012)

Looks like someone forgot to tell the BLS the election is over. They're still tinkering with the figures!

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-...146-000-in-november-jobless-rate-at-7-7-.html


----------



## young-gun (8 December 2012)

McLovin said:


> Looks like someone forgot to tell the BLS the election is over. They're still tinkering with the figures!
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-...146-000-in-november-jobless-rate-at-7-7-.html




Well someone had to sweep the water out of the NYSE...


----------



## Mrmagoo (9 December 2012)

young-gun said:


> It doesn't even matter who is rigging what. The fact is they are altering information that CAN have a direct effect on global markets. What's BS is that they can do this and there is no repercussions. Governments are a joke across the globe. They are all completely effing useless. My anger towards governments would need another thread.




The unemployment rate is a very highly meaningless number. It is a realm of fantasy which exists only in the world where the person creating it lives.

There are much better ways of looking at the number of jobs in an economy. Unemployment rate has and always will be crazy.


----------



## orr (6 December 2015)

orr said:


> An example might be ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The Aquion Battery is now being marketed in australia through Ampetus Energy;

http://www.ampetus.com.au

Non toxic- Non flamable- 100% depth of discharge -cradle to cradle enviro rating-Very low maintance- high_ 'abuse' tolerance _-guarantee 3000+ cycle life(tested out to above 5000cycles)

Tesla have done the marketing for home energy storage... now all you have to do is the thinking. So to quote a couple of blokes from Brisbane circa1975 'Know your product' .........._they were saints_


----------

